# Churches around the world



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Show us.


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

France

















Brazil


















China
















India








United States


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

Holly Cross Church in Tehran, built from solid stone:


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

_Sremski Karlovci - Serbia_


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

_Ružica Church (Rose church) is located in the Kalemegdan Fortress, in Belgrade, Serbia._


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

_Becej - Serbian Orthodox Church._


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Vercelli (Italy) Sant'Andrea church

di Goldmund100 da Wikimedia Commons


----------



## masterchivas (Feb 22, 2008)

look out for capilla from Luis Barragan it's great sorry but i dunno how to upload pics... :S


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Århus Cathedral in Aarhus, Denmark.


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Church in Santorini, Cyclades, Greece.

Agios Theodori church - Firostefani, Santorini [CC-BY-SA-2.0 (www.creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/2.0)], di Navin75, da Wikimedia Commons


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Cattolica di Stilo, near Reggio Calabria. Italy.
(it's a typical byzantine church, built in 9th century. Looks greek, but it's in Italy)

La Cattolica / Stilo (RC) di ryan.audino, su Flickr


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

Virgin Mary Greek Orthodox Church in Tehran:









Original pic by Shapur


----------



## smg820 (May 26, 2010)

*GPIB Immanuel Church, Semarang - Indonesia*


----------



## smg820 (May 26, 2010)

*Hati Kudus Yesus Church, Malang - Indonesia*


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)

* Cathedral of the Sacred Heart of Algiers*​

*ALGERIA​*








]























































​
*SSCA *


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

St. Sarkis Armenian Apostolic Church in Tehran:


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

St. Joseph Assyrian Catholic Church in Tehran:


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

Albania:
































































































































Different net sources.


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

Isfahan:


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

A World Heritage Monument of Iran:


----------



## adschi (Sep 25, 2010)

*St Paul's Cathedral, London*


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

Castle, Church and Tomb of the apostle Thaddeus, another World Heritage Monument of Iran:


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

Doornik, Belgium









http://www.belgiumview.com/foto/smvote/0001000ai.jpg









http://members.multimania.nl/guiver/hpbimg/Doornik kathedraal.JPG









http://static.skynetblogs.be/media/..._2585261_147e34ff847163cf53e59e731e9f3811.jpg


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Trinity Church, Russian Orthodox church on the King George Island, Antarctica.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trinity_Church,_Antarctica


by ArJuna from Wikimedia Commons


by ArJuna from Wikimedia


----------



## adschi (Sep 25, 2010)

*St. Peter's Basilica, Vatican City*


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

A Russian Orthodox church in Iran:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

The variety of church styles fairly takes your breath away!  I always make a bee-line for churches when I travel.


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

I think Church has been always a more flexible building than other religious buildings.


----------



## Paper Ninja (Feb 7, 2008)

Some churches by Imre Makovecz.

Paks, Hungary








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imre_Makovecz









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12336276


----------



## riyonosuke (Jan 2, 2011)

Gereformeerd Church, In Semarang Indonesia, built October 27th, 1918 By Dutch

Suke


----------



## Битола (Aug 6, 2010)

Church of St John at Kaneo, Ohrid, Macedonia:










Church of St Sophia, Ohrid










Church of St George, Staro Nagoričane, Macedonia


----------



## No1_Saint (Jul 1, 2009)

*Raukokore Anglican Church, Eastern Bay of Plenty NZ*

This is the Raukokore Anglican Church designed and built by my Great-Great Grandfather Duncan Stirling in 1894 on family land owned by his wife my Great-Great Grandmother Mihi Kotokutoku. The Stirling family cemetery sits next to the Church (on the right side in this picture) where both them and many of their descendent's are buried.


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Church in Matera, Italy.
IMG]http://www.sassiweb.it/typo3temp/pics/74e07cca77.jpg[/IMG]
http://www.sassiweb.it/matera-podcast/sasso-caveoso/convicinio-sant-antonio/


di Niels Elgaard Larsen da Wikimedia Commons


----------



## ambiente2008 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Igreja de Santa Maria de Belém (Mosteiro dos Jerónimos)* -Lisbon, Portugal



























photos: Miguel Arq


----------



## sattar (Jun 2, 2010)

Cyrus said:


> Castle, Church and Tomb of the apostle Thaddeus, another World Heritage Monument of Iran:


please tell me where is exactly located????


----------



## sattar (Jun 2, 2010)

A Church in Tehran 








Qare kelisa Church Armenian iran








Ghareh kelisa / church /iran








the tallest church in Iran








Church Northern Iran








Church - Isfahan


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Lalibela, Ethiopia. Bet Giyorgis church. (Unesco heritage)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lalibela

by Julien Demade (Own work), from Wikimedia Commons









wikimedia commons


----------



## Jendceata (Jan 4, 2011)

*111*

nice...


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Heddal Stave Church (built in early 13th. centery - we don't have any exact date):









http://www.josefderda.com/weeks/index.php?showimage=509


Borgund Stave Church (build after 1181 - we don't any exact date):









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fjordblick/3497244776/


Ishavskatedralen (built in 1965):









http://brudeferden.blogspot.com/2008_11_01_archive.html


Mortensrud Church (built in 2002)









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Mortensrud_kirke_01.JPG









http://havran.no/index.php?/churches/mortensrud/

All in Norway.


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*Church in Poland*

Basilica of Our Lady of Licheń




















Cathedral Basilica of St. James the Apostle, Szczecin











Bazylika jasnogórska




















Bazylika archikatedralna św. Stanisława Kostki w Łodzi











Wrocław Cathedral











St. Mary's Basilica, Kraków











Kościół św. Mateusza w Łodzi











Bazylika archikatedralna Świętej Rodziny w Częstochowie











Kościół św. Augustyna we Wrocławiu











St. Roch's Church in Białystok


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

smarne said:


> all churches are beautiful


nope


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Murano, near Venice (Italy). Saint Mary and Saint Donatus Church

84MuranoSsMariaDonato [Public domain], by MarkusMark (Own work), from Wikimedia Commons


from Wikimedia Commons



Murano - Pavement circulaire [Public domain], by Mosaïstes byzantins (Olivier Gabriel), from Wikimedia Commons


Murano - Pavement - Les griffons [Public domain], by Mosaïstes byzantins (Olivier Gabriel), from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Steve Ellwood (Jan 21, 2011)

*RAVENSWORTH SYNAGOGUE*



Percy Trimmer said:


> According to Lewis Bolsover T_he Jewish Communities of North-East England_ (1980) 250 sq yds of land was bought in 1835 for a burial ground in Thornton Street and enclosed with a wall.
> 
> The site for the synagogue in Temple Street was acquired in 1838. "It has been suggested that there was a subterranean passage connecting the synagogue with the cemetery, but this was probably no more than an enclosed pathway and a later memoir refers to a narrow lane with an iron railing and gate running by the side of the synagogue and leading to the cemetery."
> 
> The cemetery was ordered to be closed in 1851 and burials then took place at the Sunderland cemetery until 1857 when a site was purchased in the City Cemetery in Elswick Road. The cemetery [in 1980] had only five headstones. Three were weatherbeaten, but two were in reasonably good condition and the Hebrew engravings were legible.


Just to follow on this theme - here are some photographs of RAVENSWORTH SYNAGOGUE which used to operate at Ravensworth Terrace, Summerhill.

The Synagogue has been converted into office accommodation but was originally built in 1925 on the site of three houses in Ravensworth Terrace.

Its original name was Newcastle United Hebrew Congregation and Beth Hamedras and closed in Closed 1969.




























This photograph courtesy of the City Libraries Collection @ http://www.flickr.com/photos/newcastlelibraries/4082678186/ - *taken in 1977. The building is run down and derelict.*


----------



## Steve Ellwood (Jan 21, 2011)

DXNewcastle said:


> Couldn't mistake that frontage.
> Its the (former) synagogue on Eskdale Terrace in Jesmond, now the Art Department of Newcastle Central high School (and well worth a visit during one of their open days if you can manage it).


That was quick - must make these a little harder 

Doers anyone know if this building is Listed? - I cannot see anything

Built in 1914-5 by Newcastle Architect Marcus Kenneth Glass in an Art Deco interpretation of Byzantine Revival style. This is the last intact Synagogue by Glass in the UK.

Evidently much of the interior features of the Synagogue were removed/remodelled when it was converted into the school building.

It was the former home of the *Jesmond Hebrew Congregation* which closed in 1986.



















Some 1912 views from the City Library Collection @ http://www.flickr.com/photos/newcastlelibraries/4076488744/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Steve Ellwood (Jan 21, 2011)

*St James's United Reformed Church*

Perhaps one of Newcastle's little known Church, it stands on Northumberland Road and this visit was on 10th September 2011.

This is the third St James's Church to be built in Newcastle, the one's built in 1828 and 1858 having stood on Blackett Street. Those buildings have long since been demolished and the present Church was built in 1884.

A Grade II* Listed Building and this is the descriptive text:

Congregational, now United Reformed, Church. 1882-4 by T. Lewis Banks. 

Snecked sandstone with ashlar dressings; grey and green slate roofs. Cruciform church, with corner, and side aisles, aligned north-south; ritual west porches and vestibule; Sunday School,hall and house behind. 

Free C13 style. Gabled west front has 10 arched windows under tall 5-bay arcade, the outer bays blind; higher blind arcade in gable peak; angle buttresses with spirelets. Flanking gabled porches have double doors with elaborate hinges, triple nook shafts, shouldered surrounds and carved tympana. Lancet windows, paired in corner and triple in side aisles. Complex high roofs, with slate-hung central lantern and tall octagonal spire.

Interior: walls rendered, with ashlar dressings, above boarded dado. 4 square piers with shafts to arches of side aisles and lower arches of corner aisles.

Glass roof on pendentives to lantern; arch braced collar trusses to side aisles. West gallery. High Gothic-style pulpit with wrought-iron grilles. 

Choir pews are memorial to dead of both world wars. Much C19 painted glass, including, 2 windows by Atkinson Bros. of Newcastle in memory of Elizabeth and Florence Dunford of 1888 and 1919; and one by G. J. Baguley and Son in memory of William Crossley d.1918. 

Source: J.C.G. Binfield 'The Building of a Town Centre Church : St James ' Congregational Church, Newcastle upon Tyne' Northern History v.XVIII, Leeds 1983, pp.l53-181.

More photographs @ http://www.fototime.com/inv/E9A9070595035D0


----------



## Steve Ellwood (Jan 21, 2011)

*The Church of St George Jesmond*

A Grade 1 Listed building which was built between 1887 and 1888 to a design by Thomas Ralph Spencer and funded solely by Charles Mitchell. Mitchell lived close by and was a ship building magnate.

The Church was consecrated by the first Bishop of Newcastle, Ernest Roland Wilberforce on 16th October 1888.

The tower rises 154 feet and stands as the highest point in Jesmond.

Such is thought of Charles Mitchell that he has not just one but two memorials in the Church.

This is the listing text courtesy of the British Listed Building site @ http://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/en-304765-church-of-st-george-newcastle-upon-tyne

Description: Church of St George

Grade: I
Date Listed: 14 June 1954
English Heritage Building ID: 304765

OS Grid Reference: NZ2551466795
OS Grid Coordinates: 425514, 566795
Latitude/Longitude: 54.9951, -1.6027

Location: 1 St George's Close, Byker, Newcastle Upon Tyne NE2 2DQ

Locality: Newcastle Upon Tyne
Local Authority: Newcastle upon Tyne
County: Tyne And Wear
Country: England
Postcode: NE2 2DQ

NZ 26 NE NEWCASTLE UPON TYNE OSBORNE ROAD (east side)
9/436 Church of St. George
14/6/54
G.V. I

Parish church, 1888 by T.R. Spence; paid for by Charles Mitchell. 

Sandstone ashlar with plinth; graduated Lakeland slate roof with stone gable copings.

Aisled nave with south porch and west baptistry; aisled chancel; south-east tower and vestry. C13 style with Venetian campanile. Panelled and glazed recessed double door in gabled porch with ornate iron gates; tall 2-light west and 3-lighteast windows have bar tracery; lancets in aisles, baptistry and vestry; plate tracery 2-light clerestory windows. 
Tall tower has long, transomed belfry lancets with shafts; corbel table under pyramidal roof; similar roof to vestry.

Interior: 5-bay arcades have round piers with high moulded plinths and moulded capitals; moulded 2-centred arches. Enriched throughout with Art-and Craft decorative work of outstanding quality including bronze statue of St. George in canopied niche, designed by Spence, in west wall filled with Caen stone carved in crocketed tracery and niches. Whole of west window and figures of east window designed by John W. Brown (from Newcastle but then at Church St., Stoke Newington); other glass by C. W. Mitchell, son of the donor. 2 west aisle windows made by O'Neil Bros., London; other windows made by Gateshead Stained Glass Co. Mosaic lining of chancel y Spence with figures designed by C. W. Mitchell and executed by Rust and Co., London. Wrought iron, brass and copper by Alfred Shirley, Cable Street, London; marble altar, reredos and font by Emley and Co., Newcastle; oak pulpit by Ralph Hedley, screens by him and Messrs. Robson and Co., Newcastle.

Stencilled decoration to wagon roof of nave; painted square-panelled chancel roof; stencilled aisle roofs. Bronze memorial tablet signed by Frampton commemorates Charles Mitchell, who was partner to Lord Armstrong, and has marble and enamel decoration. The whole remarbly well preserved. Source: Newcastle Daily Journal 13 October 1888; Newcastle Daily Chronicle of same date; W. F. Dendy 'An Account
of Jesmond 'Archaeologia Aeliana 3 I (1904) 183-5.

More photographs @ http://www.fototime.com/inv/5206A89650A44C8


----------



## Steve Ellwood (Jan 21, 2011)

growly grace said:


> That hidden catholic church in Worswick Street?


Yes well done indeed for spotting that one - it is indeed the Church Presbytery of St Andrews R.C. in Worswick Street, designed in 1874 by Thomas Gibson.














































Its also the Church where my Granddaughter Brydee Alice Mary Ellwood was christened 23rd August 2009.


----------



## Steve Ellwood (Jan 21, 2011)

*Christ Church - North Shields*

This Grade II Listed Building is the replacement for the Parish Church of St Mary that used to stand in Tynemouth Castle. The current Church was built by Robert Trollope and consecrated in 1668.

h Church has been added to over the years with the Tower being added in 1788 and fully restored by John Dodd in 1793.

The Tower contains 10 bells, six dating from 1787.

Intersecting to see that one of the stained glass windows was damaged during Second World War and consequently replaced with a plain glass window.

There is a marvellous stained glass commemorating the 100th anniversary of the Tynemouth Lifeboat Station which was designed by Dr L C Evetts in 1962.

The model ships in the Mariners Chapel date from 1820 and the nautical connection is continued with the organ being housed in a mahogany case including panels from the 1884 Corvette HMS Calliope.

The Parish Stocks, last used in 1832 are also on display in the Church.

This is a description from the Grade Listing, courtesy of The British Listed Building web site @ http://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/en-303358-christ-church-tynemouth

Description: Christ Church

Grade: II
Date Listed: 24 October 1950
English Heritage Building ID: 303358

OS Grid Reference: NZ3539368683
OS Grid Coordinates: 435393, 568683
Latitude/Longitude: 55.0115, -1.4481

Location: A192, North Tyneside NE29 0LW

Locality: Tynemouth
Local Authority: North Tyneside
County: Tyne And Wear
Country: England
Postcode: NE29 0LW

TYNEMOUTH PRESTON ROAD (east side)
NZ 3568 NW
North Shields.
11/112
24.10.50 Christ Church
G.V. II

Parish church, 1654-68, finished by Robert Trollop, 1786-88; tower added by John Dodds; 1792-93 extensive rebuilding by John Dodds; 1869 chancel and organ- chamber. 

Sandstone ashlar with plinth and rusticated quoins; Welsh slate roof.

West tower; aisled nave with north vestry; apsed chancel with half octagonal north organ chamber, now vestry. Tower has west double door under ornamental fanlight, flanked by large blind roundels and with large roundel above; 2 upper stages have keystoned surrounds to round-headed window, clock, and belfry openings under cornice and battlemented parapet. 

Full-height aisles to 3-bay nave have quoined, slightly projecting central bay containing double door with ornamental fanlight under roundel;
side bays have tall round-headed windows under smaller similar gallery windows. Similar windows in returns of aisle, in one-bay chancel and stepped in apse. 

Nave has north vestry in domestic style adjacent to central bay of aisle. Hipped roofs to nave, aisles and vestries, except at west nave; roundel to chancel; weather-**** tower finial. Rainwater head dated 1832 in angle of chancel and south aisle may be resited from former smaller chancel. 

Interior: plaster walls; flat ceiling with egg-and-dart and Greek key stucco decoration to nave, symbols of Trinity above altar. Elliptical-arched nave arcades on slender columns; cast iron columns to inserted west organ loft. 

2 stone grave covers set in floor of east end of nave: Stephen Dockwray, vicar, died 1681 (this partly missing) and members of the Howlett family, died 1683 and 1694. Historical note: built to replace the decayed parish
church in Tynemouth Priory. 

Sources: H.E. Craster History of Northumberland vol. VIII 1907, pp 357-369; P.G. Canner and M. Scott 1608-1968 Christ Church North Shields.

Listing NGR: NZ3539368683

Some shots here and more @ http://www.fototime.com/inv/7BFB37AC5809B4B


----------



## Steve Ellwood (Jan 21, 2011)

*St Alban's Church - Earsdon*

I visited St Alban's Church on 11th September 2011 as part of the Heritage Open Days and it was the first time I had been inside the building.

This is the third St Alban's Church built in the village of Earsdon in North Tyneside.

The first Church was thought to have been built in the 12th century and the second in the 16th century.

The present Church was built in 1837 and designed by Newcastle Architects John and Benjamin Green (Father and Son).

Further changes to the Church took place in 1890 and 1903.

St Alban was the first English Matyr. In 205 he gave sanctuary to a Priest during the persecutions under the Diocletians Rule. As a consequence he was caught and beheaded and it is said that the executioner could not bring himself to carry out the beheading and he himself was also beheaded.

The Church has some fine stained glass windows dating from 1531 - rare Tudor Glass by Galyon Hone. They originated in Hampton Court and were donated to the Church by the Hastings Family of Seaton Delaval Hall. The window display the Royal Coat of Arms of England (Henry VII and Henry VIII) and of France.

The Church also holds the remains of many Hartley Pit Disaster victims and there is a memorial in the Church Yard.









































































More photographs @ http://www.fototime.com/inv/39E919F81F3A510


----------



## Steve Ellwood (Jan 21, 2011)

*St Andrews Church - Newgate Street*

This was a visit made to St Andrews on 9th September 2011 during the Heritage Open Days.

Considered to the oldest Church in Newcastle Upon Tyne with the present building having been commenced in 1150 and there is even conjecture that an earlier Saxon Church stood on the site.

The Church stands on the corner of Darn Crook (St Andrews Street) and Newgate Street and its Church Yard contains a substantial stretch of the former City Walls.

Getting back to the claim the Church has Saxon roots. Certainly in the pamphlet book "A Guide to the Anglican Churches In Newcastle and Northumberland", edited by Stanley Prins and Roger Massingberd-Mundy it is claimed the Church was Consecrated 'probably' in the 10th Century.

I have a guide book for the Church dating from 1961 and it has this to be say about the Saxon claim:

'The late Mr H L Honeyman advanced the theory that there was a building on the site before the 1150 date, a smaller Church built by the Monks from Hexham during Saxon times. The only tangible evidence supporting this claim is a child's tomb stone which is considered of Pre-Conquest date and which was found in the South Transept in 1844.'

One thing that took my eye during this visit were the three stone cannon balls that were discovered when construction work was being carried out in 1960. The cannon balls date from the Civil War when Newcastle was besieged in 1644 and a cannon was located on the tower of the Church. 


















































































More photographs @ http://www.fototime.com/inv/85FEEE31DD9424B


----------



## Steve Ellwood (Jan 21, 2011)

Percy Trimmer said:


> I think those are 19th century references. Unitarianism grew out of earlier Dissent - I think mainly Presbyterian. Baptists tended to be a bit more Orthodox (it would be odd to major on baptism if you didn't believe in the divinity of Christ). I think there is just a mistake in the record here.


This photograph has a note with it saying St Peter's Church in Ellison Place stood on the site of the now Church of the Devine Unity - hadn't realised there was a church there before, as they say you live and learn.

From Genuki @ http://www.genuki.bpears.org.uk/NBL/Newcastle/StAndrews/ChurchHistory.html
_St Peter's, Oxford Street (junction with Ellison Place) was built in 1843 as a chapel of ease to St Andrew's, and became a separate ecclesiastical district in 1844. It was in the Gothic style, from a design by John Dobson, and could accommodate 1,134 people. The church was demolished around 1933._

Courtesy of the Newcastle City Libraries Archive Collection on Flickr @ http://www.flickr.com/photos/newcastlelibraries/4081928725/


----------



## Steve Ellwood (Jan 21, 2011)

*Trinity United Reformed Church, Esplanade, Whitley Bay*

Trinity United Reformed Church, Esplanade, Whitley Bay, unfortunately no longer open for services and photographed here on 23rd May 2012. The Church closed in 1998.

The church is designed by Henry Gibson who was a North Shields based architect with the church hall being built first and opened in 1895. It was in the hall that services of the Whitley Presbyterian Church as it was then known were held.

The church building itself began in April 1900 and was completed in the November of that year.

Renamed to St. Cuthbert’s United Reformed Church to celebrate its Diamond Jubilee in 1975.

The church was later to join with the Park Avenue Congregational Church and was renamed Trinity United Reformed Church.

Closure came in 1998.























































Photographs hosted on http://ellwood.fototime.com/Whitley Bay 2/Trinity United%


----------



## Steve Ellwood (Jan 21, 2011)

*Holy Saviour's - Tynemouth*

This set of photographs were taken during the 2004 Heritage Open Days when I visited Holy Saviour’s Church at Crossway, Tynemouth on 10th September 2004.

This is the only Church of England church in Tynemouth and was originally consecrated (11th August 1841 by Bishop Edward Maltby) as a chapel of ease to Christ Church, North Shields. It became a parish church in its own right on 16th April 1861.

The Duke of Northumberland Paid for the church to be built between 1839 and 1841, to a design by Newcastle based son and father, John and Benjamin Green. There were later enlargements to a design by F.R.N. Haswell, a North Shields based architect when the chancel was enlarged in 1884. The west porch to the church was added in 1972.

The spire was removed during World War 2 when it was considered as unsafe owing to gun vibration. Removal took place in 1949 and it was not replaced.

Internally the panelled reredos and chancel fittings are by W.S. Hicks.

A Grade II Listed building this is the listing text:

TYNEMOUTH CROSS WAY (east side) NZ 36 NE Tynemouth
8/52
Church of Holy Saviour
24.10.50
G.V. II

Parish church. 1839 to 41 by John and Benjamin Green for Duke of Northumberland; chancel 1884; C20 west porch.

Coursed squared sandstone with ashlar plinth, dressings and buttresses; snecked sandstone vestry; ashlar west porch.
Welsh slate roof has stone gable coping. West tower; nave with transepts; chancel with north vestry and porch, south organ chamber now Lady chapel. Perpendicular style.
Truncated tower has one-storey porch under 3-light window; slit windows in upper stages under 2-centred-arched belfry openings; tall buttresses with offsets;
battlemented parapet. 4-bay nave has 2-light windows, eaves string and coped parapet; 3-light transept windows; lancets to chancel; 4-light cusped east window has drip mould with foliage stops. Diagonal buttresses to nave, transepts and chancel. Moulded kneelers; cross finial to chancel. Interior: plastered above moulded painted plaster dado; chamfered arches to transepts, chancel and Lady chapel. Gothic-traceried hammer-beam nave roof; low-pitched king-post roof to chancel. Stencilled decoration on nave frieze. Panelled reredos and chancel fittings by W. S. Hicks.
Glass by Powell Bros. of Leeds in south nave; Powell, Whitefriars, London, in north transept; by T.F. Curtis of Ward and Hughes, London, in north nave; by Ward and Hughes in south chancel; by H.A. Payne in south chancel; by Wailes (and Strang) in north nave; by L.C. Evetts in south transept.
Good quality anonymous glass in east windows of transept.

Listing NGR: NZ3647369612


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

San Luca church. Bologna. Italy


San Luca di Gaetano, su Flickr


Santuario di San Luca a Bologna di Salvatore Lumia, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Apostles church. Thessaloniki. Greece.


Thessaloniki: Church of 12 Apostles di St. Hadrian & Pilgrimages, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Jerusalem- Holy sepulchre church


Church of the Holy Sepulchre, Jerusalem, Israel di jason_harman, su Flickr


Church of the Holy Sepulchre, Jerusalem, Israel di jason_harman, su Flickr


Church of the Holy Sepulchre, Jerusalem, Israel di jason_harman, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Santa Maria della Consolazione church. Todi. Italy


Tempio di Santa Maria della Consolazione, Todi di masolino, su Flickr


Umbria - Todi di gdico72, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Fossanova abbey. Italy


Priverno (Lt) - Abbazia di Fossanova di Luigi Strano, su Flickr




Fossanova di (BlaCkBirD), su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Murbach abbey, France


Murbach - Abbaye de Murbach di Martin M. Miles, su Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Portacoeli (Valencia, Spain)*
Portaceli monasterio por Carlos R, en Flickr


----------



## ramoj (Dec 21, 2012)

St. Peter Cathedral, Davao City


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Round church. Cambridge

Cambridge Round Church di aljones27, su Flickr


The Round Church, Cambridge di nanila, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Ruins of the ancient church of Saint Simeon Stylites. Syria


The Church of Saint Simeon Stylites, Syria di Eric Lafforgue, su Flickr


The Church of Saint Simeon Stylites, Syria di Eric Lafforgue, su Flickr


The Church of Saint Simeon Stylites, Syria di Eric Lafforgue, su Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

St. Clement of Ohrid, Skopje, Macedonia





































pics taken from volanskopje.blogspot.com


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Holy Mother of God, Skopje, Macedonia














































pics taken from build.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

St. Archangel Michael, Skopje, Macedonia


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

St. Demetreius, Prilep, Macedonia


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

St. Joakim Osogovski, Macedonia


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Holy Trinity, Radovish, Macedonia


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

St. John of Kaneo, Ohrid, Macedonia


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

St. Panteleimon (XII century), Skopje, Macedonia


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Saints Cyril and Methodius, Strumica, Macedonia


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

St. John Bigorski, Macedonia




























all pics taken from this thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=414233


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

San Juan de Baños. Venta de Baños, Spain. Visigothic church built in 661 A.D. 


SAN JUAN DE BAÃ‘OS. di mayjes, su Flickr


San Juan de BaÃ±os di marathoniano, su Flickr


----------



## Urbananite (Feb 22, 2013)

*Borgloon Church, Belgium by Gijs van Vaerenbergh*





































Not a traditional church, it outlines the existing church in Borgloon. Source: http://architectuul.com/architecture/borgloon-church


----------



## ardvo (Sep 16, 2010)

A typical "kapilya" or house of worship of Iglesia ni Cristo (Church of Christ) 
Pasay City, Philippines


----------



## ardvo (Sep 16, 2010)

Iglesia ni Cristo Central Temple
Quezon City, Philippines










source: arkitektura.ph


----------



## ramoj (Dec 21, 2012)

Carmelite Monastery, Lanang, Davao City


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Hagia Irene, former church in Istanbul


Hagia Irene di Waterloo Fords, su Flickr


S95_IMG_0473-2 di raphael_international, su Flickr


Hagia Irene Trinity di ghayesh86, su Flickr


101N-2423_DSC di AndrewGould, su Flickr


101N-2417_DSC di AndrewGould, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Another former byzantine church from Istanbul, Holy Saviour in Chora church


Church of the Holy Saviour in Chora di Uli_Germany, su Flickr


Chora Church di rangaku1976, su Flickr


Chora Church di rangaku1976, su Flickr


Chora Church di rangaku1976, su Flickr


Mosaic of the Virgin Mother with child di rangaku1976, su Flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*St Joseph Cathedral, Hanoi, Vietnam*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7705435168/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7461011836/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7461039784/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/photoofdoo/8725911482/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8398279549/


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*St Mary Cathedral, Rangoon, Myanmar*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wawrus/4369772787/









http://www.tripomatic.com/Myanmar/Yangon/St.-Marys-Cathedral-b2c6/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/accchong/8368194790/









http://yangon.net/saint-marys-cathedral-yangon-myanmar/st-marys-cathedral-hall/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/accchong/8368187222/


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Holy Trinity Cathedral, Rangoon, Myanmar*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9158477842/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8684768753/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8450362632/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dancewhiletherecordspins/8448592884/


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*St Nicholas Cathedral (Sint Nikolaaskerk) , Amsterdam, Netherlands*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hazboy/2541002209/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbell1975/4498600812/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/migrating_bird/6996346613/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ishowerinmypants/12372166603/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ishowerinmypants/6966288492/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmitry_shakin/2096896431/


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*St Mary Cathedral, Tokyo, Japan*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hidesax/3073829242/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3542981688/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/evandagan/11721191746/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/benoist/5848097964/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ljlai/4274915907/


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*St Andrew Cathedral, Singapore*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/he-ro/8666106928/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12308146454/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/janarendtsz/10499196734/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lallie/5147908515/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/amthomson/8167643744/


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Cathedral of Assumption, Bangkok, Thailand*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/seanbeh/7512206252/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4977435023/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sakharnair/8688566692/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4978056214/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4978053898/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/seanbeh/7512191204/


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Manila Cathedral, Manila, Philippines*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/roepix/2859377248/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6813705942/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alienscream/6135163532/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6959736510/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3094742161/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaeljosh/3786458668/


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*San Sebastian Minor Basilica, Manila, Philippines*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9260471480/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rodinwu/5269364252/









http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4066/4250619711_81f3ba0c31_b.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4251341500/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12277807654/


----------



## ugoki09 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Iglesia Ni Cristo Central Temple, Quezon City, Philippines *
(Sneak from University of the Philippines Football Field Diliman)


----------



## ugoki09 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Iglesia Ni Cristo, Gibraltar, Baguio, Philippines*


----------



## Steve Ellwood (Jan 21, 2011)

*Melton Park*



Superunknown90 said:


> Thanks. I think I'm wrong yes, it's a row of shops built with dark brown brick. Very 30s in style.


Not sure if you have Google Earth on your system but its really useful when using the 'time line' function which allows the visualisation of aerial images spanning back through recent years and in some cases back to 1945.

Melton Park is covered by the 1945 imagery and this shows no housing estate there then. This screen print courtesy of Google Earth and hosted on www.steve-ellwood.org.uk










You may be interested to see these images (taken 2000) of the medieval chapel and also the Friends of North Gosforth Chapel @ http://www.northgosforthchapel.co.uk/test/








































































Images hosted on http://ellwood.fototime.com/Gosforth


----------



## Steve Ellwood (Jan 21, 2011)

*St Nicholas' Cathedral Church*

Following a walk around the town and then a climb up from the Quayside I rested my weary legs in St Nicholas' Cathedral Church yesterday. Following my adage that I'm disappointed if I don't learn something new every day, low and behold I looked upwards while sitting in the Baptistry I observed something that in the many times I have visited the Cathedral I had never seen before. Indeed I cannot even recall having seen any photographs of it.

What is I'm talking about, well its the fine architecture and art that is the ceiling of the Tower/Spire. Commemorating the benefactor of St Nicholas' Robert Rhodes. It is he who sponsored the erection of the Tower and Spire in the 15th century and it is family herdaldy which is portrayed in the coat of arms plaques.

Thinking about it later, its probably a case of there being so much to see within the Baptistry, Collingwood Monument, Western Screen, Font etc which leave the viewer looking at ground level only.

Taken with my pocket camera:


















Images hosted on http://ellwood.fototime.com/St Nicholas Cathedral


----------



## Steve Ellwood (Jan 21, 2011)

*Church of St Phillips - Elswick*

This Church is hidden away from the main road of Elswick Road which is a shame as it is a fine looking building.

A Grade II Listed Building this is the listing text from the British Listed Buildings web site @ http://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/en-304831-church-of-st-philip-

Description: Church of St Philip

Grade: II
Date Listed: 14 June 1954
English Heritage Building ID: 304831

OS Grid Reference: NZ2357564500
OS Grid Coordinates: 423575, 564500
Latitude/Longitude: 54.9746, -1.6332

Location: St Philips Close, Newcastle Upon Tyne NE4 5JE

Locality: Newcastle upon Tyne
County: Newcastle upon Tyne
Country: England
Postcode: NE4 5JE

NZ 26 SW and NZ 2364 SE NEWCASTLE UPON TYNE ST. PHILIP'S CLOSE
(east side)
11/491 and 18/491 Church of St. Philip (formerly listed in 14.6.54 Longley Street)
GV II

Parish church 1871 by Redmayne. 

Snecked sandstone with ashlar dressings; rubble sandstone north walls; chamfered plinth. 

Welsh slate roof. Nave with north porch; paired south transepts; narrower chancel and south vestry. 

Double door, with ornamental wrought iron hinges, in double chamfered surround in gabled porch. 

Lancet windows on north, triple lancets on west, with sill string; plate tracery to 2-light south windows, geometric tracery to tall 3-light east window. 

Gabled belfry at north side of west gable. 

South chancel hall has very tall chimney stack with offsets.

Interior: painted plaster with ashlar dressings; arch-braced scissor-truss roof. Blind north arcade of 4 bays; 2-bay south arcade to transepts; double-chamfered arches on round columns or half-columns; tall chamfered chancel arch with inner arch on fluted bracket. Hood moulds to arcades and to entrances. W.W.I. memorial
chancel panelling, in Tudor style, bears names of dead of parish (252 in all). Piscina with billet moulding above. Square font on pink marble shafts. Thick hinges to boarded door in north porch. High-quality glass in upper lights of each window and one south chancel memorial window.

Listing NGR: NZ2357564500

Built in 1871 as the parish church of the newly created High Elswick, formed to recognise the increasing numbers inhabiting Elswick which was connected to employment offered at The Armstrong Works amongst other industries.

It was built by Redmayne as a national memorial to Charles Thomas Longley, Archbishop of Canterbury and former Bishop of Durham (1868).

Currently used by the Deeper Life Bible Church - see their web site @ http://deeperlifenewcastle.org.uk/newcastle_church.html

These images taken 31st July 2000:








































































Images hosted on http://ellwood.fototime.com/Arthurs Hill Area


----------



## ramoj (Dec 21, 2012)

UCCP Davao
Holy Week Celebration 2014


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Blenduk Church/Immanuel Church (Koepelkerk), Semarang, Indonesia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ytse-jam/11649355553/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/meequalthecurve/8514584647/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thesamperuru/6246115837/in/photostream/









http://www.yptravel.com/tag/blenduk


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Bethel Church (formerly De Nieuwe Kerk), Bandung, Indonesia* - built 1925, by Prof. Wolf Schumaker.


Gereja Bethel by Gilang Firmansyah, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nugriaty_meialudina/6320763513/


the "dome" underneath the pitched roof by jiattison, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nugriaty_meialudina/6320763501/


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Immanuel Church, Surabaya, Indonesia*









source









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/87504528









https://www.flickr.com/photos/itsneyna/8292531459









https://www.flickr.com/photos/itsneyna/8293583534


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Gereja Immanuel (Willemskerk), Jakarta, Indonesia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8768098064/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9899578623/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9899579413/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8765314961/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8765316953/


----------



## Steve Ellwood (Jan 21, 2011)

*St George's Church Cullercoats Volume 1*

St George's Church, Cullercoats is a Grade 1 Listed Building, this is the listing text from the British Listed Buildings web site @ http://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/en-303286-church-of-st-george-

Description: Church of St George

Grade: I
Date Listed: 24 October 1950
English Heritage Building ID: 303286

OS Grid Reference: NZ3644270837
OS Grid Coordinates: 436442, 570837
Latitude/Longitude: 55.0307, -1.4314

Location: Beverley Gardens, North Tyneside NE30 4NS

Locality: North Shields
County: North Tyneside
Country: England
Postcode: NE30 4NS

TYNEMOUTH BEVERLEY GARDENS (south side)
NZ 37 SE
Cullercoats.
5/40
24.10.50 Church of St. George
G.V. I

Parish church. 1882-4 by J.L. Pearson for 6th Duke of Northumberland as memorial to his father. 

Irregularly-coursed squared sandstone with ashlar dressings and plinth; graduated slate roof with stone gable copings. Aisled nave with transepts and tower on south transept; 5-sided apse to chancel with north vestry. 

Early English style. 2-centred-arched doors with elaborate hinges in open west bays of aisles (that on north now glazed). Tall 2-light plate traceried clerestory windows in 5-bay nave; lancets to aisles and to west baptistry under 2 groups of 3 stepped lancets divided by gabled buttress; similar buttresses with octagonal spirelets flanking 8-foil roundel in west gable peak. 2-light windows in apse. 3-light windows in first stage of tower. Slit openings under paired 2-light belfry openings in upper stages; flat east stair turret. Broach spire with tall lucarnes.

Interior: ashlar with groined vaulting. Moulded double-chamfered nave arcades on round piers with moulded capitals. Shallow blind triforium; quatrefoil-pierced parapet to west gallery above groined-vaulted, arcaded baptistry; high double- chamfered arches to crossings have dog-tooth moulding. High blind apse arcade. Steeply sloping sills, wide splays and moulded rear arches to all windows. Terrazzo and marble floor in chancel; stone communion rail and pulpit. Stanhope marble base to square font on pedestal and 4 columns. Art nouveau copper light fittings in aisles. East pier of south arcade has brass plate commemorating laying of foundation stone 4th August 1882. 

Source: W.W. Tomlinson; Historical notes on Cullercoats, Whitley and Monkseaton, 1893, p 27.

Listing NGR: NZ3643970838

The church's web site @ http://www.stgeorgescullercoats.org.uk/our-heritage/our-heritage.php makes these comments concerning their stained glass windows and organ:

_'Our heritage is further enhanced by the magnificent stained glass the work of Charles Eamer Kempe (1837 to 1907) and more recently Leonard Charles Evetts (1909 to 1997). In addition, we have a world famous organ by Thomas Christopher Lewis (1833-1915).' _

Further details of the church heritage can be found at http://www.stgeorgescullercoats.org.uk/our-heritage/


























































































Images hosted on http://ellwood.fototime.com/Cullercoats - Vol 1/St Georges Church


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

*Ananuri, Georgia*


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Suratthani, Thailand*



Jianming said:


> *อาสนวิหารอัครเทวดาราฟาเอล สังฆมณฑลสุราษฎร์ธานี*
> อาสนวิหารประจำภาคใต้
> 
> ภาพโดย คุณTon Aloneguy
> ...


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*(Santuario Nuestra Señora del Carmen)
**Sanctuary of Our Lady of Carmen*
Bogota-colombia










https://www.flickr.com/...









https://www.flickr.com/...









https://www.flickr.com/...









https://www.flickr.com/...









https://www.flickr.com/...









https://www.flickr.com/...

​


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

del


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Svetoslav Suronja said:


> The *Cathedral of St. Peter and St. Paul* (Croatian: _Katedrala Svetog Petra i Pavla_), the co-cathedral of the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Đakovo-Osijek, is a Roman Catholic cathedral in Đakovo.
> Đakovo Cathedral is the biggest sacral newly built building of Croatian historicism and one of the 3 biggest cathedrals in Croatia.
> 
> The Cathedral was built 1866-1882 under Josip Juraj Strossmayer, who was at that time the bishop of the Catholic diocese of Đakovo and Srijem. Architects of the Cathedral are Carl Roesner and Friedrich von Schmidt from Vienna.
> ...


Magnificent!


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Eglise Notre Dame de Royan, France (1958)


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Such beautiful places!

My contribution for today: 

What a wonderful thread!

These are images of the Marble Church (real name: Frederik's Church), in Copenhagen, Denmark. The dome is Norther Europe's largest. Photos by me.


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

*Albania*

Orthodox:


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

*Albania*

Catholic:


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

*Albania*

LDS:


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Please visit my thread Modern Russian Churches.










http://trojza.blogspot.com/2014/03/blog-post_2.html


----------



## Пацер (Jul 14, 2011)

Amazing!
I do not like many of this temples, but all are very interesting.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*MONTRÉAL, CANADA*

Marie Reine du Monde, a small version of Rome's Saint Peter's in downtown Montréal.
Photos by me.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The *Basílica Santa Rosa de Lima* in Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*METROPOLITAN CATHEDRAL - BUENOS AIRES*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*BASÍLICA OUR LADY OF BUENOS AIRES - BUENOS AIRES*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Next ->


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The incredible Basilica of Our Lady Luján in the city of Lujan, just 60 km. away from Buenos Aires to the north:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Inmaculada Concepción - Buenos Aires*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*St. Anthony cathedral, Telšiai, Lithuania*


----------



## PG Malaysia (Jun 27, 2016)

Check out some of the oldest churches in Malaysia 

1. St. Paul’s Church, Melaka (1521)
2. St. Peter’s Church, Melaka (1710)
3. Christ Church, Melaka (1753)
4. St. Francis Xavier Church, Melaka (1856)
5. Church of the Assumption, Penang (1861)
6. St. George’s Church, Penang (1818)
7. Church of St Michael, Ipoh (1895)
8. Church of the Holy Rosary, Kuala Lumpur (1903)
9. St. Andrew’s Presbyterian Church, Kuala Lumpur (1918)
10. Church of the Visitation, Seremban (1899)


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

*Cathedral of Stone (Nossa Senhora de Lourdes/Our Lady of Lourdes - Rio Grande do Sul, Brazil*


Catedral de Pedra - Canela - RS - Brazil by Dircinha ....., no Flickr


Cathedral of Our Lady of Lourdes [Cathedral of Stone], Canela by Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Igreja de Nossa Senhora de Lourdes - Catedral de Pedra - Canela - RS by Roberto de Tarso, no Flickr


Igreja de Nossa Senhora de Lourdes - Catedral de Pedra - Canela - RS by Roberto de Tarso, no Flickr

*Candelária Church - Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Igreja da Candelaria by Mauricio Lopez, no Flickr


Igreja Cândelaria Centro - Rio de Janeiro - RJ - Brasil by Cleber Moraes, no Flickr


Candelária Church by Angelo Rodrigues, no Flickr

*Metropolitan Cathedral of Rio de Janeiro*


Catedral Metropolitana do Rio de Janeiro by Ricardo, no Flickr


Rio de Janeiro by Ricardo, no Flickr

*Basilica of Our Lady of Aparecida - São Paulo, Brazil*


Basílica de Nossa Senhora Aparecida - Basilica of Our Lady Aparecida by Carlos Alberto Maniçoba, no Flickr


Basílica de Nossa Senhora Aparecida by Natal Forcelli, no Flickr


Santuário Nacional de Nossa Senhora da Conceição Aparecida by Sérgio Zeraik Jr., no Flickr


Basílica de Nossa Senhora Aparecida - Santuário Nacional by Allison Pereira, no Flickr

*Churchs
Our Lady of Mercy
Saint Francis
Our Lady of Carmel
Minas Gerais, Brasil*


Ouro Preto by Christyam de Lima, no Flickr

*Church of Our Lady of Conception - Minas Gerais, Brasil*


Igreja de Nossa Senhora da Conceição by Christyam de Lima, no Flickr
​


----------



## Love_Alisa (Jan 31, 2011)

*GEREJA HATI KUDUS YESUS
(Church of the Sacred Heart of Jesus)*
Bantul, Yogyakarta, Indonesia


----------



## john cleese (Sep 25, 2009)

Duomo, cathedral in Milan, Italy. Among the 5 largest Christian churches in the world and oldest among those. It took 600 years to complete it.
Impressive pictures of the church its facade and roof in min 8:00 of this film:


----------



## Love_Alisa (Jan 31, 2011)

*Church of Santa Maria de Fatima*
Pekanbaru, Riau, Indonesia


----------



## Love_Alisa (Jan 31, 2011)

*Cathedral of Saint Mary of the Immaculate Conception*
Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Medan
North Sumatra, Indonesia


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

L’Église Saint-Remy de Baccarat, Baccarat, France (1957)
Architect: Nicolas Kazis 

































































Baccarat Église Saint Remy by Denis Krieger, on Flickr


Eglise Saint-Remy de Baccarat by Denis Krieger, on Flickr











L’Église Saint-Remy de Baccarat by David GAUVAIN, on Flickr


----------

